# 24VDC Motor Umpolen , Relais!?



## stefand (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Weiss jemand von euch on ich wo ein Fertiges Relais bekomme zum Umpolen eines DC Motors (24VDC ca.1,5A) ! Vielleicht gibt es sowas fertig mit einem Links, Rechts Anschluss!

Danke


----------



## Chräshe (17 Februar 2011)

hier...

http://www.kaleja.com/06_04_078.htm


----------



## stefand (17 Februar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> hier...
> 
> http://www.kaleja.com/06_04_078.htm


 


SUPER DANKE, genau sowas hab ich gesucht!!


----------



## online (17 Februar 2011)

Oder auch dieses,= Wendelastrelais.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...do?UID=2980555


----------

